# Camping Municipal ?



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

we going to s/w/france next aug/sept, i say we there are 2/3 m/h and a car 
so for this trip i need a Camping Municipal site for a stopover 
anyone know of a web site that list campsites near the A10/N10 mid france area 
chapter


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

IF you know where you are going to make a stop over, why not seek out an Aire-de-service , If you are touring france the Campingcar guide to Aire-de -services can be had from Amazon or Motor presse fr, on line ,the guide is a must , Or buy a French camping guide, lots of camping car stops nr the A10 between Poitiers -Bordeaux, this covers Dept 79 Deux sevres and 17 Charente-Maritime , you could go on line to the web site for these Dept's and find the camping municipals, Bon journey .


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Most towns and even large villages have a municipal site. Why not take something like the Michelin Caravan and Camping Guide which must have most of them, so you can decide where to stop depending on how far you get on the day? 

We have used the one at Mansle around the Angouleme area and reached it from the Western Channel ports (Caen/Le Harvre) in an easy day's travel. never very crowded when we have been there.

Sue


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

we use aires when we are on are own but this time i will be driving lead van with 2 m/h and car so i have 8 others including a 7 month old baby in tow the other drivers have never driven outside of the uk 
so i can't use the aires this time and i am planning to down load X amount of campsites up to 50 miles each side of poitiers 
this i hope will be less stressful for all with 100 miles to play with and will be able to set an amount of driving time for the 1st day 
chapter


----------



## IrishMike (May 1, 2005)

Hi,
I always use this zeb site to locate camp sites in France.
Camping France
I find it covers most in each region


----------



## sprokit (May 1, 2005)

chapter said:


> we use aires when we are on are own but this time i will be driving lead van with 2 m/h and car so i have 8 others including a 7 month old baby in tow the other drivers have never driven outside of the uk
> so i can't use the aires this time and i am planning to down load X amount of campsites up to 50 miles each side of poitiers
> this i hope will be less stressful for all with 100 miles to play with and will be able to set an amount of driving time for the 1st day
> chapter


Hi chapter

For what it's worth, you could have a look at these sites - all within 50 miles of Poitiers, they're taken from an Autoroute POI file I downloaded some time ago, I can't for the life of me remember what the site address was , so, sorry, but you'll have to accept the info as is.

GPS 46.69468, 0.42838 - Camp Municipal, 86130 Dissay - medium site, WC, Chem waste disposal, serviced pitches, showers, hook up and laundry - Open 25/06 to 15/09.

GPS 46.68382, 0.36813 - Camping la Croix du Sud, Route du Neuville, 86130 Jaunay-Clan - large site, all facilities. - Open 29/03 to 13/09.

GPS 46.66506, 0.39324 - Camping le Futuriste, 86130 St George-le-Baillargeaux. Full facilities - Open all year.

GPS46.64959, 0.37258 - Camping Municipal Parc des Ecluzelles, 86360 Chasseneuildu, Poitu - small site, all facities - Open 01/04 to 30/09.

GPS 46.60431, 0.34121 - Camping Municipal du Poreau, Rue du Porteau, 86000 Poitiers - small site, WC, Chem. waste disposal, showers - No opening dates known.

GPS 46.551551, 0.32137 - Camping Municipal, Avenue de la Plage, 86240 Liguge - Small site, WC, Chem waste disposal, showers, hook up - Open 15/06 to 15/09.

These are all pretty close to Poitiers itself and if away from the A10, it's not by much - try putting the co-ordinates into Google Earth to see where they are.


----------



## hmh (Jun 25, 2008)

*Camping Municipal*

If you look on google.fr , most towns and lots of villages have a Camping Municipal - just put in the name of the town.

Or use the French Yellow Pages www.pagesjaunes.fr - put in "Camping" in the first slot, then the name of the town lower down.

Early August is busy, you need to book, after 15th August it calms down very quickly.

Helen


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*France*

Hi

www.campingqualite.com is worthy of a look.

Russell


----------

